# New Ariens surging



## eddie1976

What would make a brand new 24" SHO engine surge? Not sure if I'm describing it correctly. It sounds like its about to run out of gas but it is full of gas. I think its fine under load but idling it sounds like it is about to cut. This is a brand new machine. It didn't do this till the last two times I have used it. I don't think I did anything differently, same gas and all. 

Is this something I need to get the dealer involved in? 

Thanks


----------



## liftoff1967

I would most certainly get the dealer involved. 
If you don't get satisfaction there, go to the mother ship (Ariens). Mary Lyn is on this forum and has been a big help to those that need it. PM me if you need help reaching out to her.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

If it's surging or hunting try to give it a little choke and see if it settles down. If so it's running lean and might be something is loose and allowing an air leak or there is a problem with the carburetor.

If using some choke corrects the problem you could always check the mounting bolts for the carburetor and the elbow it mounts to and to the engine to make sure they are tight/snug.


----------



## enigma-2

It's the carb, no doubt. Possibly Ethanol gas gummed a small passage. I've had good luck with SeaFoam. Pour some in, run the engine to get the mixture in the carb and the leave it sit for a while. Will disolve gum causing blockage.


----------



## Pathfinder13

It only takes a tiny piece of grit to block a jet. Hopefully that's all it is.


----------



## Normex

eddie1976 said:


> What would make a brand new 24" SHO engine surge? Not sure if I'm describing it correctly. It sounds like its about to run out of gas but it is full of gas. I think its fine under load but idling it sounds like it is about to cut. This is a brand new machine. It didn't do this till the last two times I have used it. I don't think I did anything differently, same gas and all.
> Is this something I need to get the dealer involved in?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought and might be easy to verify, could you just remove your gas cap or loosen it and run the engine? Might be simply the gas cap not allowing venting enough air. If so the dealer can order one from Ariens at no cost to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## eddie1976

Thanks. I tried to replicate it again today, ran it for about 10 minutes and ran perfectly. Maybe it was some "bad fuel" that had to run through the lines? When I did observed the surging, it was really cold in the teens, so maybe that has something to do with it? Next cold morning I will try it and see how it acts.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

The gas cap trick is valid too. Anything that might cause it to lean out. The colder it is outside the more fuel you need for it to run smoothly so waiting for a cold morning makes sense. That's the reason for trying to cure it with using the choke. You're just making the mixture richer and if it works then we know it's a fuel/carb problem.


----------



## RoyP

while it's running, put a little dry gas in the fuel and run it for a few minutes.


----------



## eddie1976

RoyP said:


> while it's running, put a little dry gas in the fuel and run it for a few minutes.


I run Ethanol shield in every tank...wouldn't that do the same thing?


----------



## Normex

eddie1976 said:


> Thanks. I tried to replicate it again today, ran it for about 10 minutes and ran perfectly. Maybe it was some "bad fuel" that had to run through the lines? When I did observed the surging, it was really cold in the teens, so maybe that has something to do with it? Next cold morning I will try it and see how it acts.


 To get a cold temp. start, you may have to do a start during the night when coldest as the forecast is calling for slightly warmer temps. Good luck


----------



## eddie1976

Normex said:


> To get a cold temp. start, you may have to do a start during the night when coldest as the forecast is calling for slightly warmer temps. Good luck


It is getting warmer out, hoping tomorrow AM will be cold enough, but if not, I will have to deal with it next season.


----------



## Drifty

I've had the same problem on a new 28+. Thought it was the gas cap. ariens sent me a new one. Still the same problem. Have tried new fuel, Choking the engine, stabil, seafoam, non ethanol fuel, gas dry. Still the same problem. All of a sudden it will rev higher than usual, then doesn't seem to have the same toque as usual. Some time engine quits running and won't restart until sets for a while. Other times seems to work itself out and runs fine for the rest of the job. Something just aint right.


----------



## eddie1976

For this kind of money, this is unacceptable (if it is truly a common problem).


----------



## Ariens Company

Drifty said:


> I've had the same problem on a new 28+. Thought it was the gas cap. ariens sent me a new one. Still the same problem. Have tried new fuel, Choking the engine, stabil, seafoam, non ethanol fuel, gas dry. Still the same problem. All of a sudden it will rev higher than usual, then doesn't seem to have the same toque as usual. Some time engine quits running and won't restart until sets for a while. Other times seems to work itself out and runs fine for the rest of the job. Something just aint right.


Drifty - 

I reached out to our Tech Service group, and they said it sounds like the governor is icing up and sticking as this would explain the issue of higher rev and lack of power. 

Your dealer would be able to better diagnose the issue as it is hard to diagnose without seeing the machine in person, so they suggested to have your dealer take a closer look at it.

Please send me a private message if I can help with this.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## Drifty

Thank you for the information. My thoughts were along the same lines(iced governor). This information from your Tech Service Group should give the local service a place to start looking.


----------



## ChrisJ

Anyone missing the Tecumseh snow king series yet?


----------



## pdesjr

Nope. My 28 deluxe LCT 254 runs and starts great.I,ve had plenty of experience with all makes of small engines over the years From small two strokes to 65hp v4 Wisconsins. I think the LCT is great so far we,ll see how it holds up in the long run. Hope it runs a long time


----------



## vmaxed

My 24"SHO LCT 306 runs and starts great


----------



## Stuofsci02

ChrisJ said:


> Anyone missing the Tecumseh snow king series yet?


Nope... My Ariens AX 369 has been great...


----------



## ChrisJ

So, now we're seeing the guys that aren't having problems.
It's looking like the problem isn't that common.


----------



## SnoDro_NH

eddie1976 said:


> What would make a brand new 24" SHO engine surge? Not sure if I'm describing it correctly. It sounds like its about to run out of gas but it is full of gas. I think its fine under load but idling it sounds like it is about to cut. This is a brand new machine. It didn't do this till the last two times I have used it. I don't think I did anything differently, same gas and all.
> 
> Is this something I need to get the dealer involved in?
> 
> Thanks


Hello, does yours sound like my brand new Compact 24 model I posted on youtube? Here is the video. I have contacted Ariens on this and they said I should bring it back in to an authorized dealer for service. I have had this for one week.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

That type of surging in that video is not normal. I've seen a few of the Ariens with the B&S engines that will surge but not as drastic of an RPM drop as that one. It's just the nature of the engine and carb set-up for the milder surging.


----------



## nomads151

SnoDro_NH said:


> Hello, does yours sound like my brand new Compact 24 model I posted on youtube? Here is the video. I have contacted Ariens on this and they said I should bring it back in to an authorized dealer for service. I have had this for one week.


My Ariens 20.0 engine does this exact same surging and then dies after using it for only 5-10 minutes. It runs great for the first 5-10 minutes and then starts surging like this one in the video and dies. I can fully choke it and pull start it and will run for a few seconds and then die again. It doesn't matter if the choke is partially/fully open or off, the engine dies every time and I have to park it and let it completely cool down before it will start and run again.


----------



## JJG723

nomads151 said:


> My Ariens 20.0 engine does this exact same surging and then dies after using it for only 5-10 minutes. It runs great for the first 5-10 minutes and then starts surging like this one in the video and dies. I can fully choke it and pull start it and will run for a few seconds and then die again. It doesn't matter if the choke is partially/fully open or off, the engine dies every time and I have to park it and let it completely cool down before it will start and run again.


Sounds like the classic non-venting fuel cap. Next time it does it loosen the fuel cap and see if it runs right.


----------



## 2AriensGuy

Not sure about snowblower carbs but I know that the carb on my new push mower has some type of wax in it & runs rough and surges when cold in fall, as soon as it warms up a little & the wax melts, it runs fine. It takes a minute, maybe.


----------



## ChrisJ

2AriensGuy said:


> Not sure about snowblower carbs but I know that the carb on my new push mower has some type of wax in it & runs rough and surges when cold in fall, as soon as it warms up a little & the wax melts, it runs fine. It takes a minute, maybe.


If it's a Honda engine, or similar to a Honda GCV it uses a small wax motor to open and close the choke.
Nothing melts, it expands as it heats.


----------



## 2AriensGuy

Oh, ok. Wasn't exactly clear on how it worked. Thanks. Yes, it is a Honda 196cc.


----------



## ChrisJ

2AriensGuy said:


> Oh, ok. Wasn't exactly clear on how it worked. Thanks. Yes, it is a Honda 196cc.


I know how it works.
But I don't understand how it works as good as it does.

TRVs for radiators use the same type of wax motor to open and close a valve with room temperature.


----------



## nomads151

JJG723 said:


> Sounds like the classic non-venting fuel cap. Next time it does it loosen the fuel cap and see if it runs right.


I just ordered a new gas cap for it. Hopefully, that will solve the problem. Either way, I will let you know. Thanks.


----------



## nomads151

JJG723 said:


> Sounds like the classic non-venting fuel cap. Next time it does it loosen the fuel cap and see if it runs right.


I bought a brand new gas cap and it is still doing the surge thing and dies after running it for about 10 minutes.


----------



## JJG723

nomads151 said:


> I bought a brand new gas cap and it is still doing the surge thing and dies after running it for about 10 minutes.


Might have a kink or blockage in the fuel line restricting flow. Could just as easily be a carburetor issue. Might be time for a thorough cleaning.


----------



## GJCold

ChrisJ said:


> Anyone missing the Tecumseh snow king series yet?


Yep, had the 7hp 24” cut and it ran perfectly for 20 years, sorry I ever replaced it. My new 24” deluxe isn‘t nearly as good a blower!


----------



## nomads151

JJG723 said:


> Might have a kink or blockage in the fuel line restricting flow. Could just as easily be a carburetor issue. Might be time for a thorough cleaning.


Spring 2022, I took the "covers" off of the engine and found that a mouse had been in there. I cleaned it all up and lubricated the throttle cable and choke cable and completely dumped out all of the fuel in the tank and stored it for the Summer 2022. Went out this Winter after first snowfall, filled up tank with fresh 91 octane gas with stabilizer in it and the Ariens fired right up and ran perfectly the whole time I used it. Has worked great with additional snow storms as well. Keeping my fingers crossed that it will no longer have the "surge" issues again.


----------



## JJG723

nomads151 said:


> Spring 2022, I took the "covers" off of the engine and found that a mouse had been in there. I cleaned it all up and lubricated the throttle cable and choke cable and completely dumped out all of the fuel in the tank and stored it for the Summer 2022. Went out this Winter after first snowfall, filled up tank with fresh 91 octane gas with stabilizer in it and the Ariens fired right up and ran perfectly the whole time I used it. Has worked great with additional snow storms as well. Keeping my fingers crossed that it will no longer have the "surge" issues again.


Good to hear 👍


----------

